
The world’s first quantum software superstore–or so it hopes–is here - vtomole
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611139/the-worlds-first-quantum-software-superstore-or-so-it-hopes-is-here/
======
gargravarr
Can it actually be proved that such a store exists?

Or it can be proven to exist now, can its growth and revenue be plotted?

